# Looking at X5 35d for next daily



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello,

I will be up on my lease this winter on my current DD. I am contemplating getting a X5 35d when my lease is up. I have been looking at 2011-2013 models with 70k+ miles. I have done some reading on them and see the emissions related equipment seems to be the major sticking point with these. I might end up buying one that is out of warranty, and I wanted to know a few things:

How is the reliability of these at 100k miles or more?

I am pretty mechanically inclined, so how much of the emission equipment can be done on my own? 

Are there any TSBs or recalls on any of the emission equipment?

What things should I ask about having been done on a 70k+ mile X5 35d?

Thanks!
John


----------



## Nulevel (Sep 3, 2015)

I've got 45,000 k on mine and I consider it to be extremely reliable. It's my DD (50-mile round trip commute, pure city driving, 5x's a week). Bought mine CPO and purchased the extended warranty. 

Only problem I'm running into is a DEF no-start warning. Annoying but an easy fix so far: just add fluid. 

In my opinion you're taking a huge risk buying a X5 at 70k + with no warranty. As you might already know, they're very expensive to maintain, and much more expensive to repair.


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

But are the repairs something that perhaps any recalls or TSBs might have corrected? And are they fixes that I can DIY? This X5D is appealing because I can fit my family and dogs in it, and get good mpg..plus it is a BMW .

Is there any reason to exclude earlier E70s if I end up getting one without a warranty anyway?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Great choice. I have had mine over 3 years and it's only at 56k miles but so far it's been very solid and several members have over 100k on theirs. The M57 is a proven motor, but as your research has shown the Achilles' heal is the emissions stuff. That being said, the big emission related probems seem to be more prevalent on the 335d than X5d. To your questions:

How is the reliability of these at 100k miles or more?
I think it depends how the car is driven. In town commute no bueno, longer commute or highway drives seem to really be what this car likes.

I am pretty mechanically inclined, so how much of the emission equipment can be done on my own? 
From emission equipment perspective, the DEF tank seems to be most common problem these days. It is not too terribly difficult to get to is my understanding. Problem is part cost: A replacement tank is over $1,000, a company in Canada refurbishes them for less than half, and apparently the sensor that fails has a relatively cheap VW part replacement but the jury is still out if it can be used. There is an active thread on E70 forum on the latter. 
The other common thing is the thermostat which has soft failure whereby coolant temp is too low and DPF regen does not occur. Also not too difficult it seems.

Are there any TSBs or recalls on any of the emission equipment?
Yes, there were some for EGR bracket and O2 sensor from several years back. Should all have been taken care of during the 4/50 service visits, unless the dealer was really reallly bad.

What things should I ask about having been done on a 70k+ mile X5 35d?
Driveshaft TSB, check turbo oil lines for leaks, check power steering system for leaks, check thermostat temp, change fluids for trans diff + TC, change fuel filter.

FWIW, there is are some good stickies on E70 side. Some of the discussions get a little prickly sometimes and many would never dream of owning one out of warranty. Mentioning our of warranty purchase will turn thread into warranty discussion, happens every single time.

Stickies:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=781415

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=784620

Driveshaft:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=916742&highlight=shaft


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

FredoinSF said:


> Great choice. I have had mine over 3 years and it's only at 56k miles but so far it's been very solid and several members have over 100k on theirs. The M57 is a proven motor, but as your research has shown the Achilles' heal is the emissions stuff. That being said, the big emission related probems seem to be more prevalent on the 335d than X5d. To your questions:
> 
> How is the reliability of these at 100k miles or more?
> I think it depends how the car is driven. In town commute no bueno, longer commute or highway drives seem to really be what this car likes.
> ...


Wow...thank you for all of the feedback! This is exactly the type of insight I was looking for.

Is there any disadvantage to looking for a PRE-LCI X5D versus a LCI one from a reliability/powertrain/functionality standpoint?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

jkpgt96 said:


> Wow...thank you for all of the feedback! This is exactly the type of insight I was looking for.
> 
> Is there any disadvantage to looking for a PRE-LCI X5D versus a LCI one from a reliability/powertrain/functionality standpoint?


You're welcome.

From powertrain standpoint there should be no difference between pre LCI and LCI versions. Consequently, reliability of the mechanicals is similar.

Functionality is a different story IMO.
The biggest plus of pre LCI is that sport package cars had the adaptive suspension which apparently would transform an X5 from an ox cart to sports car. The option is detectable via a sport button at the base of the shifter. I actually don't believe that the difference is quite as drastic, but I have the non adaptive suspension model (ox cart) and I'm usually looking for the car in front of me to pull over in the Tahoe twisties, so draw your own conclusions.

Sometime in the 2011 model year there was a switch from CCC to CIC iDrive. That means you could have early LCI models with old iDrive. I have both CCC in my 650 and CIC in the X5 and CIC is better, especially if the car has the extra option of streaming music over bluetooth. Without it, it's a draw.

Other than that it really depends on what you find. Given similar miles and equipment, I would probably go for a private party documented well loved decently equipped 2010 over a no info 2011 or 2012.

Lastly, I went with the X5 with a bit of excitement and angst at the same time. I wanted diesel because of fuel economy and the torque going up mountain passes, but was not sure about reliability and service needs. It was also the biggest, tallest, heaviest BMW I ever considered as well as the first with only two pedals - nothing sporty about that. Fast forward to now and I have zero regrets with this car. It is very comfortable on long drives, and incredibly practical: I haul my triathlon stuff all the time, my dogs practically live in the back seat, I've moved everything out of my deceased in laws house (they were hoarders) with a trailer, carried landscaping equipment, gone through snow, moved furniture and beds (with a trailer). It's the workhorse of the fleet that gets 550 miles to a tank and has been very reliable. What's not to love?


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

Again, thank you very much for the insight.

In a X5d without bluetooth, is there an aux port or USB that I can still use things like Pandora with?

I don't really want to pay the upcharge for a sport package on this as I have my M3 for corner carving, so the ox cart version is fine with me.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

jkpgt96 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will be up on my lease this winter on my current DD. I am contemplating getting a X5 35d when my lease is up. I have been looking at 2011-2013 models with 70k+ miles. I have done some reading on them and see the emissions related equipment seems to be the major sticking point with these. I might end up buying one that is out of warranty, and I wanted to know a few things:
> 
> ...


Re: Reliability at 100k miles or more?

I'm only at 131k miles on my 2012 X35d and it's still too early to tell. :thumbup:


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

n1das said:


> Re: Reliability at 100k miles or more?
> 
> I'm only at 131k miles on my 2012 X35d and it's still too early to tell. :thumbup:


Have you had any major issues with yours?


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

jkpgt96 said:


> Again, thank you very much for the insight.
> 
> In a X5d without bluetooth, is there an aux port or USB that I can still use things like Pandora with?
> 
> I don't really want to pay the upcharge for a sport package on this as I have my M3 for corner carving, so the ox cart version is fine with me.


On aux port, it was available on later CCC versions, not sure if it was standard or not. Controlling the app would be done via your phone.
CIC would be USB and I am fairly certain it was standard all along. There I think you can use buttons on steering wheel to skip songs.
Either way the ports would be in the center console towards the front of the vehicle. If important I would test it.

Standard suspension X5 works for me too; it actually does a great job considering the weight and center of gravity of the car.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome! I will just look at them as I search.

Thank you again for all of your insight!


----------



## madhotm3 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just stopping by to applaud the comradery on this thread! 
FredoinSF- wish we had more members like you!


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

Indeed. Just the type of insight and help I was lookin for and hopefully this will help others!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

You guys are making me blush. 

How goes the X5d search?


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

I am still doing some research as I have a little time before my lease is up on my Mazda. 

It seems like owning one out of warranty is really not too bad for a diy'er like myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smassey321 (Feb 5, 2007)

jkpgt96 said:


> Is there any reason to exclude earlier E70s if I end up getting one without a warranty anyway?


Shoot for a 2010 just to get the newer nav and backup cameras. With that said there are some very good values on nice 2009s. I found one with 35k miles on it last year. 2009s don't have the driveshaft issues and most things have been fixed by now. I will upgrade my nave to the newer one this fall and be happy.


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

Noted. 

So there is no difference in the clean diesel issues between the newer and older e70?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrblahh (Oct 9, 2006)

had our LCI for 6 months, stranded my wife once already was the MAP sensor, couldn't go over 20mph why they make the limp mode that bad I dunno but it's dumb

had it towed home and it cost me 70 $ for a new sensor


----------



## jkpgt96 (Jul 14, 2014)

Gotcha. That isn't somethin I had seen mentioned much but isn't too concerning as far as fixing. 

Limp mode on my maxima was nothing over 3k rpm, but I could still do almost 70 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

